

Show HN: Whistleblower – Whistle-Activated WebAudio Game - mattdesl
http://mattdesl.github.io/whistleblower/demo/

======
sergiotapia
It seems pitch alters the place you're shooting towards.

Unfortunately, I can't whistle loud -and- low pitch, so I can't really shoot
southeast. :P

Fun game though!

~~~
tlarkworthy
I can't hit the south west corner :s

~~~
sitkack
Needs an instructional level.

------
sitkack
I can't actually get Chrome to allow my microphone. It blocks access, I say
"allow to ask" on reload which it blocks again on next reload.

~~~
mattdesl
Thanks for testing. Anything in console? What about FireFox?

~~~
sitkack
Firefox 31 worked.

Chrome as an 'uncaught type error' on line 1.

------
brickmort
Me and my bird are really owning this game.

